# Angler of the Month ...Congratulations Emanuel



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

WTG


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Thank you, thank you. This still does not keep me from offering a free round to all P&S members who come down to Tybee to fish. Well, maybe not Fishinkid, he's only 14 and I don't want to be responsible for that.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Thanks for the invite. I'll have to pass though. 

May this month indeed be a special one for you. Good Luck as well in the months to follow. Hope you get those species that have eluded you. I have a feeling this year will be the year for success.

It's time for me to go now. There's a storm a brewing. Take Care Emanuel.  

Sincerely, 
Surf Stirrer


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Good job emanuel. Keep this board going!


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Emanuel,

Congrats.

BTW, a free round?? of what??

>:-}}

- I will be on Tybee end of May for a bit of line-wetting

tight lines,

Squatlobster


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Free round of bait, or beer. Depends on what you like. I'm poor, otherwise I'd be spending even more money than I already do on fishing and beer.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

haha emanuel while you guys are having your beers i guess i could wet a line.


----------



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Emanuel,

Hello. 

- since you are angler of the month how about if I buy you a round (of beer) for a bit of conversation on what is biting what

 

- any chance you will take that bait?

- pick your watering hole and name your poison

 

squatlobster


----------



## GLENNO (Apr 23, 2003)

Eanuel,

What is your favorite place to drink on Tybee? I like DOC'S cuz its close to the fishing.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, the blues have been tearing up my sabiki rigs and the sharks are taking cut mullet or sand perch on the incoming tide at or after dusk. There was a 37" sharpnose taken last night.

My favorite place on Tybee to drink would probably be either Cafe Loco (if I'm hungry) or Doc's. Both have Guinness on draft, that's my favorite drink. Now if I want some food quick, I go to Spanky's for their chicken fingers, they're out of this world!


----------

